# LouLou in labour



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well todays the day Lou Lou has been pushing now for 1/2 hour, first puppy due anytime. Will keep you posted as we go along.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

good luck


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> good luck


Thanx fadey


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

good luck hope it goes well, can't wait to see the babies


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> good luck hope it goes well, can't wait to see the babies


Thanx paula


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

good luck and hope all goes well. can't wait to see pics of pups and mum.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> good luck and hope all goes well. can't wait to see pics of pups and mum.


 thanx janice noting as yet


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

best of luck I'm sure all will go fine. 
look forward to piccies of the pups and mum


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

We have got a little boy Black/gold/white and healthy.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> We have got a little boy Black/gold/white and healthy.


yay!!
congrats


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had a little girl thats one of eachup to now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Just had a little girl thats one of eachup to now


YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,, im excited,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE,, im excited,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


me too mums doing well


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Just had a little girl thats one of eachup to now


yiiiiiiiiiippppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> We have got a little boy Black/gold/white and healthy.


congratulations,any more likely? and well done mum


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> congratulations,any more likely? and well done mum


Oh yes she had 11 last time


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Oh yes she had 11 last time


OMG bless her, well done so far, x


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had another little girl black/white so thats 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

awww how exciting....shame we dont have a live webcam lol we would all be glued!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> awww how exciting....shame we dont have a live webcam lol we would all be glued!


lol they are so adorable will get some pics on when i can after she has finished


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

omg 11 ! bless her. how long does all this usualy take? only i have to go out this afternoon. haha


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Quite a few hours, she having number 4 now be right back.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> omg 11 ! bless her. how long does all this usualy take? only i have to go out this afternoon. haha


ha ha I know wot u mean I will be checking all afternoon now too  lawn can wait till tomorrow


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> ha ha I know wot u mean I will be checking all afternoon now too  lawn can wait till tomorrow


lol ........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

any more yet,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Shes stil pushing for number 4 but looking after the other 3, excellent mum.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Shes stil pushing for number 4 but looking after the other 3, excellent mum.


awwwwwww im excited,,i love puppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
where is mia is she watching,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awwwwwww im excited,,i love puppies,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> where is mia is she watching,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yes through the glass door and the proud dad is too, like waiting outside the delivery wards.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Mia is due in 2 days.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

at this rate i'm going to wear my refresh button out. lol. come on number 4


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

just enough time for you to recover,then you will be doing it all again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

wow- congrats- keep it up Loulou!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I really have to go for a bit damn housework lol......hope it all carries on going so well will be back soon to check in


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> I really have to go for a bit damn housework lol......hope it all carries on going so well will be back soon to check in


lol ok nearly there for number 4really pushing now


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

is it a BOY or a GIRL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

so 4th been born, hows they all doing? x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

isnt it exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

lol all these new babies around, its great!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Well just had number 4 and its a boy so thats 2 of each yipppppppeeeeeeeee


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Well just had number 4 and its a boy so thats 2 of each yipppppppeeeeeeeee


thats great news,  how many more do you think


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww bless i wish i was there to see them,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

just come on now im gonna be riveted all afternoon lol congrats on the 4 so far hun!


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

i have been following this all day  way to go LouLou, this is better than t.v


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

foxylady said:


> i have been following this all day  way to go LouLou, this is better than t.v


most certainly agree with that,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I reckon at least 4 more


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> I reckon at least 4 more


 bless her,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

WOW !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Number 5 is a little boy all well


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Number 5 is a little boy all well


awww bless, hope mums coping well! xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> yippppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,,,,,


number 6 is a little girl and a chubby one too


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww bless mum must be excuasted, i no i would be!!!! well i was after one, lol


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

YAHHHHHHHHH to LouLou


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

congatulations, loulou is doing so well, its very exciting,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> number 6 is a little girl and a chubby one too


WHAT COLOUR,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
yes vixie isnt it exciting,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish I was on earlier now,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

All 6 brindle and white and black. All 6 doing well but theres more to go shes having a little rest now.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> All 6 brindle and white and black. All 6 doing well but theres more to go shes having a little rest now.


i should think she needs it bless her,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a little rest,,i would be layed flat on me back with me tongue hanging out,,,,i bet shes looking at busta and thinking,," you done this to me you little,*~+**~


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be needing a drink tonight after all the excitment on here  can't wait to see pic's


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

jusy nipped on the check the progress  6! bless her and more to come, so glad I'm not a dog! no comments please


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> a little rest,,i would be layed flat on me back with me tongue hanging out,,,,i bet shes looking at busta and thinking,," you done this to me you little,*~+**~


ha ha ha yep, dont blame her, she deserves a rest shes done really well


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Paula C said:


> jusy nipped on the check the progress  6! bless her and more to come, so glad I'm not a dog! no comments please


 lol


----------



## snowey (Apr 18, 2008)

Aahh - well done - went to lunch at 4 and came back to more.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Number 5 is a little boy all well


no. 5 yay!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i gotta go up the school to get the kids,,,,,,,,,,i will run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tell loulou to cross her legs until i get back,dont want to mis owt,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> number 6 is a little girl and a chubby one too


yay 3 of each


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> number 6 is a little girl and a chubby one too


we are on number 6,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,waiting for number 7,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> i gotta go up the school to get the kids,,,,,,,,,,i will run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tell loulou to cross her legs until i get back,dont want to mis owt,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol I am gonna mow the lawn while shes resting just hope I dont miss too much!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> All 6 brindle and white and black. All 6 doing well but theres more to go shes having a little rest now.


6 and more to come- why did i leave this thread to have lunch!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lemmsy said:


> 6 and more to come- why did i leave this thread to have lunch!!!!


well her other little girl is due in a couple of days,so we can go through it all again,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,yippppeeeeee


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i gotta go up the school to get the kids,,,,,,,,,,i will run,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,tell loulou to cross her legs until i get back,dont want to mis owt,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


run run quick


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> run run quick


im gona dont you worry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW - well done little lady - hope all is still going well


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Number 7 has just come into the worldand its a little girl. Think there might be a few more.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Number 7 has just come into the worldand its a little girl. Think there might be a few more.


Yay!!!!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

well done you loulou


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow,,,i just caught number 7 as i was just about to go out the door,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wow,,,i just caught number 7 as i was just about to go out the door,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


....    ....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great news, this is wonderful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im back,i see she kept her legs crossed for me,,bless her,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes she has stopped for now. Having an hard earned rest. Cleaning babies and they are all feeding. Picture made in heaven


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes she has stopped for now. Having an hard earned rest. Cleaning babies and they are all feeding. Picture made in heaven


hoorayyyyyyyyyyyyy glad it all went well,, you may go and have a cuppa now Michelle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

that must be so lovely to see


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> that must be so lovely to see


is that a HINT FOR SOME PICTURES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Right think shes finished at 7 by the looks of things will take some pixs soon. thanks for all your support.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Right think shes finished at 7 by the looks of things will take some pixs soon. thanks for all your support.


we all really enjoyed it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> is that a HINT FOR SOME PICTURES,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


nope 



englishrose943 said:


> Right think shes finished at 7 by the looks of things will take some pixs soon. thanks for all your support.


glad all went well looking forward to the pics, go have a well earned drink lol


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

bless her glad all went will, there are kits being born now as we speak,


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> bless her glad all went will, there are kits being born now as we speak,


kits being born,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now !!!!!!!!!!!!!! where,???????????????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I want to see LOL


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> kits being born,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!now !!!!!!!!!!!!!! where,???????????????????


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/6806-had-show-how-long-until-1st-kitten-15.html
da da!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for that link,,,,,,so busy with the puppies,, havent looked at the other threads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> thanks for that link,,,,,,so busy with the puppies,, havent looked at the other threads,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


2 babies so far, all doing great by the sounds of things,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Lab-lover (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats you must be sooooo proud of her!!!!!! Isn't she a good girl for having her pups during the day...... my girl always has them in the middle of the night!


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats hun !!!!! just got in and came straight on to check how many lol


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes shes a diamond and did it all her self just uploading pics off camera now.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Yes shes a diamond and did it all her self just uploading pics off camera now.


yippeeeeee this is what i have been waiting for,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hers the photo as promised
View attachment 5070


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww proud mum and babies,,very cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,thank you for the picture,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 5071
a bit dark but its a dim lit room sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i bet shes tired,,, actually i bet your tired to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CONGRATULATIONS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> awww bless,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,i bet shes tired,,, actually i bet your tired to,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,CONGRATULATIONS,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanx Lorraine all sleeping now, will take more pics tomorrow when its brighter


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww they are very cute and mum looks very proud and so she should be, congratulations


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> aww they are very cute and mum looks very proud and so she should be, congratulations


Thanx vixie


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

Congratulations, what a lovely thread. And the pic is lovely. That has brightened up my day. Thank you!!!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hers the photo as promised
> View attachment 5070


awww how adorable  thats so lovely....she looks such a proud mum bless her


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Congratulations, what a lovely thread. And the pic is lovely. That has brightened up my day. Thank you!!!


your welcome hun


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

hey I just noticed u r on 998 posts....don't u become a vip if u get to 1000? what a good day for it  would be quite appropriate lol


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats on the puppies and well done loulou. Looking forward to coming to see them so excited again nowxx


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> hey I just noticed u r on 998 posts....don't u become a vip if u get to 1000? what a good day for it  would be quite appropriate lol


Whhhhaayyyyyyy what a day and im now gonna be a vip member too


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Whhhhaayyyyyyy what a day and im now gonna be a vip member too


wooo hooo 1 more post go for it!!!!!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thought id do it on thos thread and finsh the day off properly YYYYYeeahhhhhhh 1000 posts


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

he he  round of applause for the VIP !!!! its been a great thread u deserve it! its been my favourite ever so far


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

ooooo just caught up on this thread - see I have a day off and what happens  awwwww I want them all (((((HUGS))))) well done


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Paula C said:


> he he  round of applause for the VIP !!!! its been a great thread u deserve it! its been my favourite ever so far


Got to go through it again in the next few days


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

is it Mia as well? just had a look at your website  you are going to be busy - but they are gorgeous


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

tootsiesmum said:


> is it Mia as well? just had a look at your website  you are going to be busy - but they are gorgeous


Yes Mia shes a doll too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations on the VIP ,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> congratulations on the VIP ,


Cheers Lorraine.


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

congrats on becoming a VIP on the most appropiate day 

just mooched through ur site its a great site!!

jayne


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

englishrose943 said:


> Cheers Lorraine.


your welcome,,now go rest,,,,,,,,,,,,,before mia starts having hers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## George (May 19, 2008)

Congratulations!! 

I can't believe how many puppies and kittens have been born this week!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

George said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I can't believe how many puppies and kittens have been born this week!!!!


hasnt it been great fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

poochimama said:


> congrats on becoming a VIP on the most appropiate day
> 
> just mooched through ur site its a great site!!
> 
> jayne


Cheers hun, glad you like it


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hasnt it been great fun,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Yeah really enjoyed myself today, puppies all well and mum too, VIP member and other kittens been born too.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your welcome,,now go rest,,,,,,,,,,,,,before mia starts having hers,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Lol going now to have shower and watch eastenders and have a stiff one and not in that order lol prob cya all later


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

awwww cant get better than that  oops that was in reply to your previous post but you deserve a drink too


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we all deserve a drink i think,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

aww so sweet i love puppies


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats on the babies


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hers the photo as promised
> View attachment 5070


ahh fantastic picture, its like being a celebrity giving birth, i will definately have to come on when little jj is having hers in a couple of weeks, she is only a little girl but massive ( will put a pic on soon) she can hardly waddle now!!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

View attachment 5135


View attachment 5136

up to date photos as promised


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

aww i'm loving the one with the pink nose


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics.you are very cute pups


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

Lovin the pics of loulous pups they are adorablexxx


----------

